# ECODRIVE DKC01.3 verdrahtung mit S7



## hafed (15 Mai 2009)

hallo leute,
ich habe ein Regler DKC01.3-040-7 und Motor MKD09OB-047-KP1-KN beide INDRAMAT, und noch dazu ein S7-300***
ich brauche eine Verdrahtungspläne zwischen den Geräten
hat jemand welche unterlagen, Links, wo man das sehen kann.

Ich bedanke mich im voraus.
hafed


----------



## Indramator (18 Mai 2009)

Hallo,

wenn Du mir deine Email Adresse gibst kann Ich Dir eine Projektierungsanleitung von dem DKC schicken.

Gruß

Jürgen Schunn
Tel.: 07334/96971-52
Fax: 07334/96971-99

*Allmendinger Elektromechanik KG*
Robert-Bosch-Str. 24
73337 Bad Überkingen-Hausen
Tel.: 07334/96971-0
Fax: 07334/96971-99
www.allmendinger.eu


----------



## hafed (18 Mai 2009)

ohh nett, das wird mir helfen,
meine E-mail adresse lautet: hafedould@gmx.net

ich bedanke mich sehr...


----------



## Indramator (18 Mai 2009)

Hab die Doku geschickt... viel Erfolg... sonnst Meld Dich noch mal.

Gruß


----------



## hafed (18 Mai 2009)

Das reicht erstmal,
vielen Dank noch mal!!!


----------



## erkoausbe (13 Februar 2010)

Hallo,

habe den Beitrag gerade auf der Suche nach Dokumentation gefunden.
Ich muss einen DKC01.3-040-7FM wiederinbetriebnehmen, habe jedoch überhaupt keine Informationen zu dem Antrieb...
Der Antrieb zeigt "F2"/"20" im Wechsel an.
Hat jemand eine Betriebsanleitung mit Fehlerliste für mich?
Wie kann man das Ding parametrieren? Ich muss evtl. die Drehrichtung ändern und auch vielleicht den Weg.


----------



## ybbs (13 Februar 2010)

erkoausbe schrieb:


> Ich muss einen DKC01.3-040-7FM wiederinbetriebnehmen, habe jedoch überhaupt keine Informationen zu dem Antrieb...



Guck mal hier http://www.boschrexroth.com/various/utilities/mediadirectory/index.jsp?oid=118749

Vielleicht findest Du etwas brauchbares unter "Antriebe+Steuerungen / Antriebstechnik / Ecodrive 01"


----------



## erkoausbe (13 Februar 2010)

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort.
Den Bereich habe ich auch schon durchsucht.
Ich finde aber keine Fehlermeldungsliste für mein Gerät.
Ist auch seltsam, dass es da eine Kategorie "Projektierung" gibt, aber keine "Inbetriebnahme"...

Wie parametriert man das Ding, ist die Software kostenpflichtig und überhaupt noch zu bekommen?


----------



## hafed (13 Februar 2010)

Für die Projektierung brauchst du ein drive top Software auf deinem PC/PG, der mit dem Antrieb über die serielle Schnittstelle X2 angeschloßen werden soll. wenn du das Programm in Onlinebetrieb startest wird er den Antrieb erkennen. Mit der Parametrierung wirst du normaler weise keine Schwirigkeiten haben, da alles ausführlich beschrieben ist.
Im Anhang habe ich die drei Beispiele für die Parametrierung einige Anlagen mit dem gleichen Antrieb hinzugefügt. 
Außerdem habe ich die einige Bilder hinzugefügt, sie zeigen die Vorgehensweise mit der Parametrierung (ist aber leider mit Drive Top  V 6)
Ich empfehle dir die Version 14, da sie neu ist und feundlicher ist.

Viel Erfolg


----------



## ybbs (13 Februar 2010)

Sorry, richtig wäre der Bereich "Ecodrive 03". Guck dort mal unter Firmware, eines der Referenzhandbücher enthält die Fehlercodes.

Die hier könnte für deinen Antrieb passen: http://www.boschrexroth.com/modules...=1&sid=D8A288C5C0DF72643E299B5DE89734D3&sch=M

Zur Konfiguration gab's damals DriveTop kostenlos.
Die Nachfolgesoftware nennt sich Indraworks Ds. Die bekommst Du hier: http://www.boschrexroth.com/dcc/Vor...anguage=DE&VHist=g97568,g96067&PageID=p146994

Ob damit noch die alten Antriebe zu konfigurieren sind, kann ich allerdings nicht sagen. Im Zweifel würde ich einfach mal beim Vertrieb anrufen und fragen.


----------



## erkoausbe (14 Februar 2010)

*Das hat weitergeholfen!*

Vielen Dank für die schnellen Infos allen!
Jetzt habe ich wenigstens schon herausgefunden, dass die Fehlernummer F220 "Bleederüberlast" bedeutet. Der kann aber gar nicht überlastet sein, weil der Antrieb noch garnicht gedreht hat und auch nicht fremd "geschoben" wird. Der Bleeder muß nur die Schwungmasse eines Exenters bremsen!
Laut Schaltplan gibt es aber keine Rückmeldung vom Bleeder zum Antrieb, die diese Meldung auslösen könnte.
Hat da noch jemand eine Idee was die Meldung F220 auslösen könnte?

Und hat noch jemand die Drivetop-Software? Wenn die kostenlos war, darf man die ja auch kopieren!?


----------



## ybbs (14 Februar 2010)

Sorry, zur möglichen Fehlerursache kann ich nix sagen.
Aber einen Link zur Software kann ich noch beitragen. "DriveTop 16V14" unter http://www.boschrexroth.com/busines...ware_de/software_antriebstechnik_de/index.jsp


----------



## erkoausbe (14 Februar 2010)

*Echt spitze*

Danke YBBS!

Und das am Sonntag!
Selbst die Suche auf der Indramat-Seite hat mir die DriveTop-Software vorenthalten...
Selbst auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich nerve:
Wie muss das Kabel zwischen Laptop und Ecodrive aussehen?


----------



## ybbs (14 Februar 2010)

Die Pinbelegung am Antrieb weiß ich grad nicht, guck mal in das Projektierungshandbuch. Dort findest Du zu jedem Stecker die Belegung.


----------



## sps-concept (15 Februar 2010)

*Kabel*

hallo,

das Kabel für den Ecodrive sieht so aus:

*PC                        DKC*
2       -------       2
3       -------       3

Wenn man mal Schirm und GND aussen vor lässt...

André


----------

